

Ask HN: RailsRumble, NodeKnockout, What else? - swanson

What other recurring 48hr/hackathon style competitions are there out?
======
kersny
Django Dash is one: <http://djangodash.com/>

and Ludum Dare for Games: <http://www.ludumdare.com/>

